
Firefox's Enhanced Tracking Protection whitelists Google, Instagram, Amazon... - logTom
Here is the full list of currently whitelisted sites:  
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;disconnect.me&#x2F;trackerprotection&#x2F;unblocked<p>Lunduke made a video about it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=UqkeZIPLY5M<p>Highlights:
amazon, aol, yahoo, google, microsoft, vimeo, tumblr, pinterest, nbcnews, feedburner&#x2F;instagram (facebook), cbs, winamp, gravatar, mapquest, engadget, adobe,
...
======
abdullahkhalids
If Firefox uses its own whitelist that doesn't allow FAANG, people would
complain that Mozilla is abusing its product to gain an advantage over its
competitors.

If Mozilla partners with a third-party to get a whitelist, people complain
that Firefox is not blocking the "right" websites.

What should Mozilla do?

~~~
neilsimp1
Provide options to let users add/remove from their whitelist. At least that's
what I want to see.

~~~
abdullahkhalids
You can choose from a wide variety of addons that do exactly that or something
similar.

------
microwavecamera
Pray we don't enhance your tracking protection more.

------
Nextgrid
I would consider it fraud to call something “tracking protection” when they
explicitly whitelist the worst possible scum.

~~~
mosselman
Ehm, yes Google et al are very bad, but they are not the worst possible scum.
If you think that, then you lack imagination.

~~~
Nextgrid
Facebook and Google are the worst just due to their size (and thus impact).

There might be smaller, nastier players out there but at least they are
confined to the web and don’t also have the privilege of owning your
smartphone OS or browser, so overall their negative impact isn’t as bad.

------
SatoMew
Does this occur even after switching from the level 1 blocklist to the level 2
blocklist under Content Blocking's customization options?

------
maverick74
ha-hein... psssstt...

Google Container - cof cof + Facebook Container - cof cof

------
Dolores12
they cant block giving hand (google)

